# Best feeding schedule/ Best Betta food



## adamxaotmic (Aug 24, 2011)

I have the following foods, and was wondering what would be the best feeding schedule for my Bettas.
Pellets, frozen baby brine shrimp, freeze dried blood worms.

I was thinking.
*MON-* 2 pellets/ morning, 1 pellet/ afternoon.
*TUE-* 2-4 thawed baby brine shrimp/ morning, 1 pellet/ afternoon.
*WED-* 2 pellets/ morning, 1 pellet/ afternoon.
*THURS-* 2-3 freeze dried blood worms/ morning, 1 pellet/ afternoon.
*FRI-* 2 pellets/ morning, 1 pellet/ afternoon.
*SAT-* 2-4 thawed baby brine shrimp/ morning, 1 pellet/ afternoon.
*SUN-* fast

Suggestions?

I've also noticed that there are about 9087345 things you can feed a Betta and each may have an advantage or disadvantage.
What is *the* best food for a Betta?
And which is better all around; frozen brine shrimp, or frozen blood worms? Or a 50/50 mix?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

What pellet food are you feeding? Size varies, for instance, I feed New Life Spectrum Small Fish Formula on the rare occasions my fish get pellets. This food is basically a crumble. I like it best because I think it is easier to digest than the larger pellets.
I personally don't feed freeze dried. I worry about how easily they are digested, and they are kind of like going to McDonalds and getting french fries. But they are so much more convenient than frozen...
The all around best food for a betta? Variety. So you have that down good! 
So I think that also answers your next question about brine shrimp or bloodworms. Both! Daphnia would also be good to add, both daphnia and brine shrimp act as a laxative. Perfect to feed before fasting day. 

I feed my boys mostly only frozen bloodworms because I am at a dorm and I can't transport the frozen foods back and forth during semester breaks. But because I worry about them getting all their vitamins I add Vita-Chem to the water and the bloodworms. It kind of makes the bloodworms like a pellet, but again, I personally think it is easier to digest. Since bettas are carnivores I figure their systems are better suited to breaking down proteins than the soy and wheat found in every single pellet I know of. OFL also makes her own pellets. You could find out what she does and make your own. 

You really will be able to see good quality foods come out in your fish's overall health and appearance.


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with that feeding schedule, it sounds pretty great!! Any betta would love to have it haha =D OldFishlady makes her own fish food out of thawed shrimp (the kind we eat in shrimp cocktails and such), blanched spinach, and fresh minced garlic. But I think you're feeding schedule is just as good as far as having optimum nutrition =)


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

i also don't feed frozen ..

my general feeding is (all of my bettas have different quantity and time of feeding .. but as in food types this how it is going so far)
mon - pellets - hikari betta bio-gold
tues - pellets - nls betta formula
wed - treat day (alternates between daphnia and bloodworms)
thur - pellets - hikari betta bio-gold
fri - pellets - nls thera a small fish formula with garlic

i fast for 2 days on the weekend

i used to do pellets and treats at feeding .. but i've found that the worms are kind of big even if most of it is filler .. and they are suppose to be treats .. and i realized i didn't want to always feed them treats everyday .. so i changed to this schedule .. =D


----------

